# GT - UGA Clean old fashioned hate



## Predator56 (Nov 14, 2007)

MUTT FANS
Enjoy Gailey for the last time'

MAKE SURE YOUR SOUND IS ALLL THE WAY UP
get ready for this again

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/O5CLeU2mFsk&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/O5CLeU2mFsk&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## chadair (Nov 14, 2007)

man thats a can of worms thats not gonna close

op2:


----------



## bukhuntr (Nov 14, 2007)

Guess you gotta cling to something.  That's like Dawgs saying the run by Florida was over when we fired Goff.


----------



## SE.GAcoondawg (Nov 14, 2007)

I love it, last clip techies are tearing down the goal post after beating UGA.  Whipping tech is just part of being a dawg not anything to tear a goal post down over.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 14, 2007)

I miss O'Leary and Goose...


----------



## Buck (Nov 14, 2007)

SE.GAcoondawg said:


> I love it, last clip techies are tearing down the goal post after beating UGA.  Whipping tech is just part of being a dawg not anything to tear a goal post down over.



  Definately "old hat" that's for sure...


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 14, 2007)

SE.GAcoondawg said:


> I love it, last clip techies are tearing down the goal post after beating UGA.  Whipping tech is just part of being a dawg not anything to tear a goal post down over.



but Tennessee in 2000 was ??????


----------



## LLove (Nov 14, 2007)

SE.GAcoondawg said:


> I love it, last clip techies are tearing down the goal post after beating UGA.  Whipping tech is just part of being a dawg not anything to tear a goal post down over.



niiiiiiiiiice!!!!


----------



## earlyrain (Nov 14, 2007)

What are them clips from the last 100 years, the few games they won/I mean Georgia let them win !!! Reach and hold on for anything Tech fans, and get ready for another beating by Georgia, cause Daddy is coming to Atlanta!!!
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## earlyrain (Nov 14, 2007)

TN is in the same conference, and Georgia is use to beating Tech, TN is alittle more of a challenge!!!
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## mbrettwaters (Nov 14, 2007)

6 going on 7 years in a row after this one!!!!!!

GO DAWGS


----------



## Predator56 (Nov 14, 2007)

earlyrain said:


> What are them clips from the last 100 years, the few games they won/I mean Georgia let them win !!! Reach and hold on for anything Tech fans, and get ready for another beating by Georgia, cause Daddy is coming to Atlanta!!!
> Go Dawgs!!!



having been there and done it I can actually say they didnt let us win, i enjoyed beating them in Athens though i must admit... DOnnan got fired for losing to Tech 3 years in a row...

year after year UGA will always have better talent and should win on paper....heck any school with half the team majoring in leisure and recreation studies, sports studies, or family planning should be able to graduate and recruit any old retard that can get in a  3 point stance. problem is they only graduate about 38% ...

I'll reach and hold on to the hedge I ripped up after chambers put it through the uprights.... 

another thing UGA beats us at is arrests and basketball tests but that is another story

carry on....


I think my favorite munson line in that clip was "They are just manhandling us"


edited for TAC


----------



## Predator56 (Nov 14, 2007)

bukhuntr said:


> Guess you gotta cling to something.  That's like Dawgs saying the run by Florida was over when we fired Goff.


 kinda like that clip of lindsey scott in 1980 against florida, clinging to something is popular to the mutts...whats it been 27 years since you won a national title?


----------



## doenightmare (Nov 14, 2007)

SAKO75 said:


> kinda like that clip of lindsey scott in 1980 against florida, clinging to something is popular to the mutts...whats it been 27 years since you won a national title?



Oh geeze - it's starting already. We are still 2 weeks away. Go you hairy wildcats. I hate UGA.


----------



## Predator56 (Nov 14, 2007)




----------



## Buck (Nov 14, 2007)

SAKO75 said:


> year after year UGA will always have better talent and should win on paper....heck any school with half the team majoring in leisure and recreation studies, sports studies, or family planning should be able to graduate and recruit any old retard that can get in a  3 point stance. problem is they only graduate about 38%..



Truth is, neither school look very good in this area...

http://www.ajc.com/search/content/sports/stories/2007/10/30/gradrates_1031.html

_UGA, Tech trail in graduations
Rates for athletes continue to lag behind overall student body

By MIKE KNOBLER
The Atlanta Journal-Constitution

Published on: 10/30/07

Georgia and Georgia Tech athletes continue to graduate at a rate well behind the overall student body, according to figures the NCAA released Tuesday.

Only 55 percent of scholarship athletes who entered Tech as freshmen in 2000 owned a Tech degree six years later, 22 percentage points behind the overall graduation rate for the 2000 freshman class. The gap at Georgia was 17 percentage points: A graduation rate of 58 percent for athletes and 75 percent for students overall.

Unlike the sport-by-sport figures the NCAA released four weeks ago, Tuesday's data provided comparisons between athletes and non-athletes, broken down by race and gender as well as sport. Reports for each Division I school are available at the NCAA Web site, ncaa.org._


----------



## Seminole61pf (Nov 14, 2007)

doenightmare said:


> Oh geeze - it's starting already. We are still 2 weeks away. Go you hairy wildcats. I hate UGA.



Oh, it's going to get rough for sure. 

GO DAWGS!!!!!!!!!!!!

I will sit back now and watch the festivities


----------



## Predator56 (Nov 14, 2007)

The first time the two teams met on the football field was on November 4, 1893.[15][16] The then Georgia School of Technology (Georgia Tech's original name) Blacksmiths led by coaches Stanley E. "Stan" Borleske and Casey C. Finnegan traveled 70 miles by train to play the Georgia Wildcats coached by Ernest Brown in Athens at Herty Field.[17] The Blacksmiths defeated the Wildcats handily 28-6[18] on four scores by Leonard Wood,[1] a thirty-three year old United States Army physician and future Medal of Honor recipient.[19] *During and after the game, disgruntled Georgia fans threw rocks and other debris at the Georgia Tech players and chased the victorious Blacksmiths back to their awaiting train*


----------



## doenightmare (Nov 14, 2007)

SAKO75 said:


> The first time the two teams met on the football field was on November 4, 1893.[15][16] The then Georgia School of Technology (Georgia Tech's original name) Blacksmiths led by coaches Stanley E. "Stan" Borleske and Casey C. Finnegan traveled 70 miles by train to play the Georgia Wildcats coached by Ernest Brown in Athens at Herty Field.[17] The Blacksmiths defeated the Wildcats handily 28-6[18] on four scores by Leonard Wood,[1] a thirty-three year old United States Army physician and future Medal of Honor recipient.[19] *During and after the game, disgruntled Georgia fans threw rocks and other debris at the Georgia Tech players and chased the victorious Blacksmiths back to their awaiting train*



That's old fashioned hate right there - mutt fans were prolly drunk and barking. I thought Tech's first nickname was the Golden Tornados???


----------



## Bownly (Nov 14, 2007)

Bennett was the talk of the town and savior after the Gator Bowl.  (cough, cough, gag)

Tech sucks this year.  UGA 3rd string will be in by the 3rd quarter.


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 14, 2007)

I love the rivalry as much as anyone guys but remember the forum rules about the language....Thanks

Keep the game stuff coming...

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## Thanatos (Nov 14, 2007)

The great thing about that vid is that all those clips were from only 3 or 4 games! 

If I made a video like that it would take me a year because of all the footage and pictures we have of beating up on Tech.


----------



## BDAWG (Nov 14, 2007)

Yall just need to worry about knowshon. He's gonna make yall's D look like a bunch of popwarner cheerleaders.


----------



## Predator56 (Nov 14, 2007)

i like that name.... knowshon...
we didnt doo so bad against CJ spiller and davis from clemson...i am more worried about the pass defense
in the end though, a loss to UGA cements Chan's removal, almost a donnanesque situation


----------



## SuperSport (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm a Georgia fan!!! In all seriousness the Games I watch of Tech, they weren't really good, (as a fan of football, not cause I'm a Dawg fan). But you can't never that any team for a win, (Michigan/App St.) When it comes down to UGA/GT stats don't matter, just who is going to show up, and play!!! 
So Saying all that, the dawg comes out in me, and I believe that UGA is going to kill Tech!!! And I Hope So!!!
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## earlyrain (Nov 14, 2007)

Go Dawgs Beat Tech!!!


----------



## SuperSport (Nov 14, 2007)

The Larry Munson Quotes, all and any are great!!! Just love to hear him!!! Best there is, was, and will ever be!!! One of my favorites is last year against Tech!!!
" Mikey Henderson comes into the game, which means if we can get the ball to him 'Speed', Tech at the moment in a 4 man line, we got 4 receivers out wide,  Stafford retreats, looks, push, throw TOUCHDOWN, TOUCHDOWN, TOUCHDOWN, MY GOD A TOUCHDOWN, TOUCHDOWN, MASSAQUOI!!!
a pause then
God did you see him, did this and didn't throw, and he just stood there. (Talking to Scott Howard)

Again he is the best, and he is 86 years old!!!

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 14, 2007)

SAKO75 said:


> a loss to UGA cements Chan's removal


almost a win-win situation... win and, well, you won.  lose, and well, Chan is def. gone.


----------



## earlyrain (Nov 14, 2007)

Tech isn't going to start that are they, "well were glad we lose, now Chan is Gone!!!" Not trying to pick on you Doc, just I have heard alot of Tech fans say that. Like a coach or not I won't pull for UGA to lose to get rid of him!!! As A Fan I want us to win ever game!!!
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## SuperSport (Nov 14, 2007)

Yeah I agree, but then again we don't have Gailey as our coach 
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 15, 2007)

I know no one on this board has said "I hope we lose so Chan will be gone."

I hope we win 50-0 and fire Chan during his post-game news conference.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 15, 2007)

earlyrain said:


> TN is in the same conference, and Georgia is use to beating Tech, TN is alittle more of a challenge!!!
> Go Dawgs!!!



you think the Tennessee fans watching were saying "can you believe they are tearing down the goalposts over beating us?  I mean, its only the 5th game of the season... and we're not even one of their big rivals, are we?"


----------



## earlyrain (Nov 15, 2007)

If YOU READ what I posted, I didn't say they have IN HERE, I said I have heard some Tech fans say that, or that they say that it isn't that big of a deal if they do lose cause then Gailey will be gone!!! I was saying I hope that Tech fans don't start that!!!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 15, 2007)

if you know folks that say it isnt a very big deal, then they're not very big fans.  Its always a big deal.


----------



## earlyrain (Nov 15, 2007)

That's what I was saying, That I hope Tech fans don't use that for an excuse!!!


----------



## SuperSport (Nov 15, 2007)

Hey Doc 
Tech wins and Gailey gets 3 more years longer at Tech,
Or Tech loses and Gailey gone!!!
Which would you choose?


----------



## doenightmare (Nov 15, 2007)

SuperSport said:


> Hey Doc
> Tech wins and Gailey gets 3 more years longer at Tech,
> Or Tech loses and Gailey gone!!!
> Which would you choose?



That's a toughie - even if Tech wins he's only got one more year if he dosen't improve - just my HO.


----------



## SuperSport (Nov 15, 2007)

I remember a few years back when some Alabama fans wanted to lose to Auburn to get rid of their coach!!!
Which I think is DUMB, Like I said Always want Georgia to win!!!
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Nov 15, 2007)

So, tell me this.......If the student-athletes at Tech are so intelligent, then why can't they figure out how to beat Georgia.


----------



## chadair (Nov 15, 2007)

Woody's Janitor said:


> So, tell me this.......If the student-athletes at Tech are so intelligent, then why can't they figure out how to beat Georgia.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 15, 2007)

Woody's Janitor said:


> So, tell me this.......If the student-athletes at Tech are so intelligent, then why can't they figure out how to beat Georgia.



What did the hand say to the face....slap 

LOSERS...you techies are already writing a script to say that a loss to UGA is really a win for the program....pathetic is what that is 

Enough about the North Avenue pencil pushers...boyz, we've got Kentucky to take care of first


----------



## Vernon Holt (Nov 15, 2007)

Don't know why Coach Gailey has to catch all of the slack.  He's doing a great job with the material at hand!!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 15, 2007)

SuperSport said:


> Hey Doc
> Tech wins and Gailey gets 3 more years longer at Tech,
> Or Tech loses and Gailey gone!!!
> Which would you choose?


I'll take the W.

I don't hate Gailey, but I'd like to see him replaced.  I'm also not under the impression that a new coach is gonna get us to 9-2 next year.  I think things will look a lot better with Nesbitt under center next year, no matter who is wearing the headset on the sideline.


----------



## PWalls (Nov 15, 2007)

MudDucker said:


> LOSERS...you techies are already writing a script to say that a loss to UGA is really a win for the program....pathetic is what that is



Wrong. A loss is a loss. Sometimes positive things come about after a loss, but there is still the loss.

And, some of us haven't written that game off as a loss yet either.


----------



## MCG DAWG (Nov 15, 2007)

If I'm not mistaken most of those clips are from games that were "vacated" by the NCAA due to use of inelligible players.  

Gotta go all the way back to 1990 to get a legitimate win by Tech.


----------



## GobblingDawg (Nov 15, 2007)

MCG DAWG said:


> If I'm not mistaken most of those clips are from games that were "vacated" by the NCAA due to use of inelligible players.
> 
> Gotta go all the way back to 1990 to get a legitimate win by Tech.



Touche, as usual for the doctor in the house!!!


Go Dawgs and come on March,
GobblingDawg


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 15, 2007)

MCG DAWG said:


> If I'm not mistaken most of those clips are from games that were "vacated" by the NCAA due to use of inelligible players.
> 
> Gotta go all the way back to 1990 to get a legitimate win by Tech.


yeah, if you wanna rely on the NCAA to win games for you...

you think those "vacations" made Terrence Edwards, Jon Stinchcomb, and Randy McMichael feel any better?


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 15, 2007)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> yeah, if you wanna rely on the NCAA to win games for you...
> 
> you think those "vacations" made Terrence Edwards, Jon Stinchcomb, and Randy McMichael feel any better?



..... or Jasper Thanks !!!!! 

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/a1mwd5hnldc&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/a1mwd5hnldc&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Predator56 (Nov 15, 2007)

MCG DAWG said:


> If I'm not mistaken most of those clips are from games that were "vacated" by the NCAA due to use of inelligible players.
> 
> Gotta go all the way back to 1990 to get a legitimate win by Tech.



ACTUALLY MCG DAWG IS MISTAKEN, those were not "vacated", it was overturned...*sorry  jan kemp*

I still say no one from GT ever shot their truck 3 times


----------



## Predator56 (Nov 15, 2007)

GobblingDawg said:


> Touche, as usual for the doctor in the house!!!
> 
> 
> Go Dawgs and come on March,
> GobblingDawg



THe "doctor" who gets alot wrong! COunt me on the list of people not going to him cause shooting your truck 3 times is psycho


----------



## dirtroad (Nov 15, 2007)

Tech Sucks...................



GO DAWGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SE.GAcoondawg (Nov 15, 2007)

SAKO75 said:


> THe "doctor" who gets alot wrong! COunt me on the list of people not going to him cause shooting your truck 3 times is psycho



You yechies are never wrong are you, Reggie wasn't wrong I seen him arguing with the ref he had to be right I mean as smart as he was.


----------



## SuperSport (Nov 15, 2007)

They think That, 
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Predator56 (Nov 16, 2007)

SuperSport said:


> They think That,
> Go Dawgs!!!



apparently everyone else does as well...thats why we consistently rank higher than UGA in almost every academic ranking


Besides, most of you didnt even go to georgia

Georgia probably has the most fans nationwide who didnt graduate high school


----------



## dawgfish (Nov 16, 2007)

All I can say is in this decade.................


----------



## SuperSport (Nov 16, 2007)

So you can't beat us in Football so throw "were better in school" up right, By the way I always thought is was in "Nascar and Sports"!!! But for a school so high up there, seems some can't read!!!

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 16, 2007)

SAKO75 said:


> apparently everyone else does as well...thats why we consistently rank higher than UGA in almost every academic ranking
> 
> 
> Besides, most of you didnt even go to georgia
> ...



Yea, prove it.  Georgia Tech has the most NERD fans and that don't need no proof...and my diploma can whip your diploma...and...and...if I didn't have any confidence in my football team, I would be posting asinine stuff like this as well


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 16, 2007)

dawgfish said:


> All I can say is in this decade.................



A picture is worth a thousand words


----------



## SE.GAcoondawg (Nov 16, 2007)

SAKO75 said:


> apparently everyone else does as well...thats why we consistently rank higher than UGA in almost every academic ranking
> 
> 
> Besides, most of you didnt even go to georgia
> ...



This coming from someone who went to the same school as Reggie Ball.  I guess that basket weaving 101 keeps the academics up eh.


----------



## Greg Tench (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## Predator56 (Nov 16, 2007)

SE.GAcoondawg said:


> This coming from someone who went to the same school as Reggie Ball.  I guess that basket weaving 101 keeps the academics up eh.



no basket weaving at GT...sorry..gotta tale calculus unlike UGA's leisure and recreation studies degree...must take people far...


----------



## Predator56 (Nov 16, 2007)

SuperSport said:


> So you can't beat us in Football so throw "were better in school" up right, By the way I always thought is was in "Nascar and Sports"!!! But for a school so high up there, seems some can't read!!!
> 
> Go Dawgs!!!


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Georgia_Tech_Yellow_Jackets
_The football team is in the top 20 winningest Division I-A programs and was the first team to win all four of the historical big four bowls - the Orange (1940), Sugar (1944), Cotton (1955) and Rose (1929). Georgia Tech has won four national titles in the years 1917 going 9-0 under John Heisman outscoring opponents 419-17, 1928 going 10-0 under William Alexander outscoring opponents 221-47, 1952 going 12-0 under Bobby Dodd outscoring opponents 325-59, and 1990 going 11-0-1 under Bobby Ross outscoring opponents 379-186.[3]_


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NCAA_Division_I-A_national_football_championship

Team 	Recognized titles 	Winning years
Notre Dame 	13 	1924, 1929, 1930, 1938, 1943, 1946, 1947, 1949, 1953, 1966, 1973, 1977, 1988
USC 	11 	1928, 1931, 1932, 1939, 1962, 1967, 1972, 1974, 1978, 2003, 2004
Alabama 	11 	1925, 1926, 1930, 1945, 1961, 1964, 1965, 1973, 1978, 1979, 1992
Oklahoma 	9 	1949, 1950, 1953, 1955, 1956, 1974, 1975, 1985, 2000
Ohio State 	7 	1942, 1944, 1954, 1957, 1961, 1968, 2002
Michigan 	7 	1901, 1902, 1932, 1933, 1947, 1948, 1997
Minnesota 	6 	1934, 1935, 1936, 1940, 1941, 1960
Nebraska 	5 	1970, 1971, 1994, 1995, 1997
Pittsburgh 	5 	1916, 1918, 1936, 1937, 1976
Miami 	5 	1983, 1987, 1989, 1991, 2001
Texas 	4 	1963, 1969, 1970, 2005
Tennessee 	4 	1938, 1950, 1951, 1998
*Georgia Tech 	4 	1917, 1928, 1952, 1990*
Harvard 	4 	1910, 1912, 1913, 1919

*SORRY MUTTS THE CUTOFF WAS 4....*

*1 didnt make the list*


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 17, 2007)

SAKO75 said:


> no basket weaving at GT...sorry..gotta tale calculus unlike UGA's leisure and recreation studies degree...must take people far...



Get off of it.  GT has got the industrial maintenance degree track....mopping 101 and such.  You still back in the 60's.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 17, 2007)

SAKO75 said:


> *SORRY MUTTS THE CUTOFF WAS 4....*
> 
> *1 didnt make the list*



All this just makes us that much more proud to have pounded your fine program for the last 6 years.  GO DAWGS!


----------



## Greg Tench (Nov 17, 2007)




----------



## Predator56 (Nov 17, 2007)

MudDucker said:


> Get off of it.  GT has got the industrial maintenance degree track....mopping 101 and such.  You still back in the 60's.



well u r wrong but you didnt go there now did you


----------



## Predator56 (Nov 17, 2007)

Greg Tench said:


> View attachment 96390



wow did u make that yourself


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 17, 2007)

SAKO75 said:


> well u r wrong but you didnt go there now did you



No I didn't got there, but I stayed at a Holiday Inn Express....as if your comment had anything to do with anything 

Lets see...there it is...Industrial Design...oh and then there is Public Policy ... toughies


----------



## MCG DAWG (Nov 17, 2007)

SAKO75 said:


> well u r wrong but you didnt go there now did you



Sako, we can compare the size of our "diplomas" from our respective institutions any time you'd like.  

And you know why I shot my truck 3 times . . . .I had a GT QB there with me and he couldn't count to 4 so we had to stop!

Finally, you need to remember that Boddy Dodd is dead, you've basically sucked since the 60's, and there are kids graduating from high school this year that haven't seen Tech beat Georgia without utilizing inelligible players.


----------



## Predator56 (Nov 17, 2007)

http://espn.go.com/ncaa/s/2003/1006/1632219.html

Jan Kemp endured abuse from fans for revealing that the* University of Georgia was using athletes who were functionally illiterate*....Kemp, then a remedial studies teacher, made the university think hard about what that program wanted to be known for. When she was there during the Herschel Walker era of the early 1980s, the Bulldogs were a national power *fortified with players lacking the academic credentials for college work.*
Some of the comments made by officials back then to justify the cheating to keep athletes eligible remain astounding, even today. After Kemp sued the university for firing her, defense attorney Hale Almand described for the jury the typical Georgia football player. "We may not make a university student out of him," he said, "but if we can teach him to read and write, maybe he can work at the post office rather than as a garbage man when he gets through with his athletic career."

Leroy Ervin, Kemp's boss, was secretly taped at a faculty meeting. *"I know for a fact that these kids would not be here if it were not for their utility to the institution,*" he was caught saying in a staff meeting. "They are used as a kind of raw material in the production of some goods to be sold as whatever product, and they get nothing in return."

*Vince Dooley, at the time the Bulldogs' coach and athletic director, testified that athletes were admitted with SAT scores of less than 650 out of a possible 1,600. "In order to be, we think, reasonably competitive, we thought that leeway was necessary," he said at the time.*

The tolerance for cheating at Georgia did not abate entirely. Earlier this year, the current president, Michael Adams, lost credibility when his basketball coach, Jim Harrick, was forced out in the wake of allegations of academic fraud involving former player Tony Cole."
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------


I guess the NCAA didnt agree with you thoughts on us

besides, you owe us from all the illegal jan kemp years

since your a doctor, do you donate to the bail bondsmen who work to get the football players out of jail? hows odell and quincy doing? 

you guys always beat us in arrests, i'll give you that

the record books say we won in 98,99, and 2000 , go whine to your mom, baby

lastly Dodd wasnt coaching in 90....we won the NC, 10 years more recent than the mutts...


----------



## MCG DAWG (Nov 17, 2007)

Jan Kemp, welcome to 20 years ago.  Meanwhile, you let lil Joe Hamilton play while inellgible according to the NCAA.   Those who live in glass houses . . . 

Speaking of that, Reuben Houston been caught with 100lbs of pot lately?

If you'd like to talk championships then let's compare the last 50 years for each team.

Tech has 2 Conference Championships and 1 national.

UGA has NINE conference championships and 1 national.

During that 50 years we're 34-16 vs Tech for a winning percentage of 68%.

Now, if you really did go to Tech you sure as heck may have passed calculus, but you obviously failed English grammar!  Maybe they'll let you audit some of those English as a second language classes they offer over there.


----------



## Greg Tench (Nov 17, 2007)

SAKO75 said:


> wow did u make that yourself



No, I cant  take credit for that fine looking piece!!!


----------



## Predator56 (Nov 18, 2007)

MCG DAWG said:


> Jan Kemp, welcome to 20 years ago.  Meanwhile, you let lil Joe Hamilton play while inellgible ( you spell real well)according to the NCAA.   Those who live in glass houses . . .  Well you are citing 10 years? whats the difference between 10 and 20?
> 
> Speaking of that, Reuben Houston been caught with 100lbs of pot lately?
> I dont know, did he even go to jail and get convicted?
> ...


check your spelling doc


----------



## Seminole61pf (Nov 18, 2007)

*FAIR PLAY*

Come on guys, lets be nice to our Tech neighbors.

I know there are tons of you out there that are bigger fans and smarter than I. I just love going to games. Especially when the dawgs win!!!

But here is the deal, some body is going to win, UGA....(oops did I  that or just think it???) and somebody is going to loose.

Let's not put Tech brothers in a situation where they can blame us for being poor losers


----------



## MCG DAWG (Nov 18, 2007)

Sorry I made the mistake of mistyping the word inelligible.  Since you pointed it out I took the liberty of going back and correcting your post as well.  Took a lot of blue ink but I think I got it where it needed to be.  



SAKO75 said:


> I guess the NCAA didnt  didn't agree with you  your  thoughts on us. besides Besides  , you owe us from all the illegal jan kemp years .
> 
> since  Since   your  you're   a doctor, do you donate to the bail bondsmen who work to get the football players out of jail? hows  How's  odell  Odell   and quincy Quincy   doing?
> 
> ...


----------



## Predator56 (Nov 18, 2007)

you started the grammar ******....


----------



## MCG DAWG (Nov 18, 2007)

SAKO75 said:


> you started the grammar ******....



Finished it too.


----------



## Predator56 (Nov 18, 2007)

You are certainly talented. You have exploited a perceived lack of knowledge concerning proper capitalization and punctuation. 

Yet you still misspelled inelligible in your correction, its ineligible. You almost got it doggie, maybe next time I will give you a bone. 

Maybe we should call you "pulpwood?".....


----------



## Predator56 (Nov 18, 2007)

MCG DAWG said:


> Sorry I made the mistake of mistyping the word inelligible.  Since you pointed it out I took the liberty of going back and correcting your post as well.  Took a lot of blue ink but I think I got it where it needed to be.



Folks, he has spelled it _"inellgible" _and _"inelligible"_, I bet the 3rd time would be the charm for this M.D.

EXAMPLE: The M.D. was _ineligible_ for a firearm instructor license because he shot his own truck three times.


----------



## MCG DAWG (Nov 18, 2007)

LOL, you can keep bringing up me shooting my truck, but it won't change the fact we've been winning games vs Tech at a 80% clip of the past two decades.

Inelibigible, inelligibible, inellgiblbe . . .no matter how you spell it Tech lied and cheated to win the games in 98,99, and 2000.  I know it, the NCAA knows it, and the Tech AD knows it.


----------



## Predator56 (Nov 18, 2007)

they know it so well they didn't vacate the records....maybe if you throw a penny in a fountain and wish for it, it will come true...
Yeah, the NCAA they sure are known as being very forgiving....
go recruit some under 650 SAT guys, Vince Dooley DOES know about doing that
congrats on spelling_ ineligible_ correctly...


----------



## MCG DAWG (Nov 18, 2007)

SAKO75 said:


> they know it so well they didn't vacate the records....maybe if you throw a penny in a fountain and wish for it, it will come true...
> Yeah, the NCAA they sure are known as being very forgiving....
> go recruit some under 650 SAT guys, Vince Dooley DOES know about doing that
> congrats on spelling_ ineligible_ correctly...



http://ramblinwreck.cstv.com/genrel/111705aaa.html

For what it's worth, you cheated and the NCAA upheld the fact you cheated.  What they decided was that even though you cheated you didn't have to vacate your record but still received probation, loss of scholarships, etc, etc.  

http://www2.ncaa.org/portal/media_a...2006/may/20060518_gatech_infractions_rls.html


----------



## Buzz (Nov 18, 2007)

How many times has UGA been busted by the NCAA?    How many times has GT?


----------



## MCG DAWG (Nov 18, 2007)

We've cleaned up our act.  Jan Kemp was a GOOD thing for us.   It straightened us out and although it was a difficult time we came out of it a better program.  Now, all the stuff we've had in the past decade or so have been small issues we've self reported and self penalized.  

As for the Tech NCAA issues I give you the following link.  He's much more eloquent than I would ever be.  

http://antiorange.dawgtoons.com/Sections-index-req-viewarticle-artid-120-page-1.html


----------



## Predator56 (Nov 18, 2007)

University of Georgia was using athletes who were functionally illiterate



Leroy Ervin, Kemp's boss, was secretly taped at a faculty meeting. "I know for a fact that these kids would not be here if it were not for their utility to the institution," he was caught saying in a staff meeting. "They are used as a kind of raw material in the production of some goods to be sold as whatever product, and they get nothing in return."

Vince Dooley, at the time the Bulldogs' coach and athletic director, testified that athletes were admitted with SAT scores of less than 650 out of a possible 1,600. "In order to be, we think, reasonably competitive, we thought that leeway was necessary," he said at the time.

The tolerance for cheating at Georgia did not abate entirely. Earlier this year, the current president, Michael Adams, lost credibility when his basketball coach, Jim Harrick, was forced out in the wake of allegations of academic fraud involving former player Tony Cole."

HEY, HOW ABOUT THAT BASKETBALL CLASS uga WAS GIVING A COUPLE YEARS BACK???


----------



## Buzz (Nov 18, 2007)

You've totally dodged the question.     HOW many times has UGA been busted by the NCAA and how many times has GT?   You don't seem to mind bringing up something that happened 10 years ago, but 20 years is off limits.

I am sure that something from a link with "dawgtoons" is an objective look.


----------



## MCG DAWG (Nov 18, 2007)

Sako, learn to decrease your font size.  As to our basketball issue, we fired the head coach, self imposed scholarship limits, and voluntarily removed our team from NCAA tournament and post season play.  

Meanwhile, Tech tried to cover up such info as this.

*In one case, 17 of a student-athlete's 24 hours did not count toward a degree. Another used 12 non-degree-applicable courses in two consecutive years. There were also several examples of nine or 10 non-degree courses being used in a single year.

In addition, six student-athletes were allowed to count courses for which they received grades of D, even though their majors required a C to count toward graduation.*


----------



## Predator56 (Nov 18, 2007)

7x57

If I See A Bulldog This Huntin Season Walk In Front Of Me....


----------



## Predator56 (Nov 18, 2007)

none of them had below a 650 SAT

they were all "functionally literate"


----------



## MCG DAWG (Nov 18, 2007)

7x57 said:


> You've totally dodged the question.     HOW many times has UGA been busted by the NCAA and how many times has GT?   You don't seem to mind bringing up something that happened 10 years ago, but 20 years is off limits.
> 
> I am sure that something from a link with "dawgtoons" is an objective look.



Dawgtoons is a credible, reputable, bastion of objectivity! 

I'm actually looking for a listing of NCAA violations per school and can't find one.


----------



## tcward (Nov 18, 2007)

Notice how short that clip was?


----------



## Predator56 (Nov 18, 2007)

yeah i enjoyed the "THEY ARE JUST MANHANDLING US" part the best...


----------



## Buzz (Nov 21, 2007)

MCG DAWG said:


> I'm actually looking for a listing of NCAA violations per school and can't find one.



I found the answer for you.   UGA's football program has been hit by the NCAA with four major violations vs one for GT.   The years of your violations were 1978, 1982, 1985, and 1997.    The 1978 violation only resulted in a reprimand.

So I guess you could say that's another category UGA leads in (not that you wanted to).


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 21, 2007)

SAKO75 said:


> no basket weaving at GT...sorry..gotta tale calculus unlike UGA's leisure and recreation studies degree...must take people far...



From the AJC.com today:

*If you want an* exercise in frustration, try finding a tech man who is as smart as he thinks he is.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 21, 2007)

I am about to order my tickets for the game...I've never had the pizza at Grant Field.  It comes with my tickets, so can someone tell me the best variety to order.  Also, I have a choice of a ride to and from the game in a limo or Tech's rambling wreck...which should I chose?


----------



## dixie (Nov 21, 2007)

I can't believe all this fuss over those nice young men at UGA teaching the city kids at tech how to play a game


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 21, 2007)

dixie said:


> I can't believe all this fuss over those nice young men at UGA teaching the city kids at tech how to play a game





I'd better hush.  I don't want to have eat too much crow if Georgia's team bus should break down on the way to Atlanta


----------



## elfiii (Nov 21, 2007)

SAKO75 said:


> none of them had below a 650 SAT
> 
> they were all "functionally literate"



Maybe, but they could flat play some football and they put a whuppin' on you rocket scientists enough times to make it all worthwhile. You will note Prof. Kemp is no longer employed at UGA. Nobody likes a snitch, not even you Jackets fans.


----------



## Jason280 (Nov 21, 2007)

This is the most ridiculous thread I have read in a while.  Tech fans are clinging to whatever they can in some attempt to save face for the last six years of futility, while one of these rocket scientists has turned the thread into some kind of spelling contest.  In fact, most of the responses sound like a bunch of third graders on the playground.  Face it, UGA is a better program right now than Tech.  Graduation rates are irrelevent, just as what the kids are majoring in is irrelevant.  Besides, didn't one of the posts even show that UGA graduates more student athletes than Tech?  Fact is, the majority of these kids are in college for sports, and getting an education is secondary.  Period.  Without football, most wouldn't even be in college.  What difference does it really make, anyway?  Football is entertainment, and right now UGA is a whole lot more entertaining than Tech.


----------



## Greg Tench (Nov 21, 2007)

Jason280 said:


> This is the most ridiculous thread I have read in a while.  Tech fans are clinging to whatever they can in some attempt to save face for the last six years of futility, while one of these rocket scientists has turned the thread into some kind of spelling contest.  In fact, most of the responses sound like a bunch of third graders on the playground.  Face it, UGA is a better program right now than Tech.  Graduation rates are irrelevent, just as what the kids are majoring in is irrelevant.  Besides, didn't one of the posts even show that UGA graduates more student athletes than Tech?  Fact is, the majority of these kids are in college for sports, and getting an education is secondary.  Period.  Without football, most wouldn't even be in college.  What difference does it really make, anyway?  Football is entertainment, and right now UGA is a whole lot more entertaining than Tech.



THAT SUMS IT UP....PERIOD !!!!


----------



## dirtroad (Nov 21, 2007)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 21, 2007)

Okay....hate is suspended until Friday.

I wish each and every UGA and Tech fan a safe and happy Thanksgiving.  May you each be wrapped the love of family and aglow with the blessings our creator has bestowed upon us.


----------



## Buzz (Nov 21, 2007)

MudDucker - indeed.   I'll even wish the gator, tiger, or whatever fans a happy Thanksgiving as well.



You guys have fun, I am leaving early Friday AM for a hunt in Indiana.    It will be the first time I have missed the game in many years, but when you get a free out of state hunt offered to you - it's hard to turn down.


----------



## chadair (Nov 21, 2007)

7x57 said:


> MudDucker - indeed.   I'll even wish the gator, tiger, or whatever fans a happy Thanksgiving as well.
> 
> 
> 
> You guys have fun, I am leaving early Friday AM for a hunt in Indiana.    It will be the first time I have missed the game in many years, but when you get a free out of state hunt offered to you - it's hard to turn down.



 good luck and be careful


----------



## Bulldawg76 (Nov 22, 2007)

I used to big a bigger fan of the UGA-tech rivalry, but over the last decade or so, the passion has really faded.  I wish there were more Tech fans like this Sako fella.  

I'm greatly outnumbered at work by Tech alumni and I would think there would be more fury as this game approached.  There wasn't.  In this case, these guys are mostly IT guys and programmers.  They are, mostly, really milquetoast about this game, and tech athletics generally.  Not sure if that's a function of major choice and personality or what.  Whenever I hung out w/ buddies that went to tech, there seemed to be a lot of students that didn't care about football either way.  And, generally speaking, it seems that guys in the business school were more fired up about and into football.  Tech guys that went on to work on the operations side of a business, sales or PM, for example, seem to be more into tech football.

At any rate, if tech had more fired up guys like Sako, that would be a good thing.  That could help bring the rivalry, and tech football, into the limelight.

I'm a Dawg fan, I don't care which team or school is smarter, has more class, whatever.  Geez, tech should be smarter.  Those are ridiculous arguments.  I just want the Dawgs to have a good team and kick some behind.  And UGA having easy majors to accomodate football players?  No way?  That can't be true?  Gimme a break, it's a football school.  That won't make headlines.  

Go Dawgs!  Hope it's a good game at the glorious bucket that is grant field at hysterical bobbie dudd stadium with 5000 tix allocated to their opponent.

Maybe this game could be scheduled for the homecoming game?  Would that fire up tech people?


----------



## Ellison (Nov 22, 2007)

Looking forward to a good game. Let's hope it turns in our favor. I'm rooting for Kentucky even harder this week so my dawgs can go to the SEC championship.

UGA 98'


----------



## Dutch (Nov 22, 2007)

You’re trapped in a room with an angry grizzly bear, a hungry Lion, and a Georgia Tech Fan. You have a gun with two bullets. What should you do? 
Answer: Shoot the Georgia Tech fan… twice.

How do you get a Tech grad off your front porch? 
Pay for the pizza. (an oldi one, but good 'un)

Why do Tech fans stink? 
So blind people can hate them too


What is the difference between Tech fans and a new litter of puppies? The puppies will stop whining in 6 weeks.


What’s the difference between Tech and Cheerios? One belongs in a bowl and one doesn’t. 

This guy walks into a bar wearing a GT jersey and carrying a little dog that also has a GT jersey on with a little GT helmet too. The guy says to the bartender, “Can my dog and I watch the GT game here? My TV at home broke and my dog and I want to see the game.” The bartender replies, “Normally, dogs in the bar would not be allowed, but it is not terribly busy in here, so you and the dog can have a seat at the end of the bar.? But, if there is any trouble with you or the dog, I’ll have to ask you to leave.” The guy agrees and he and his dog start watching the game. Pretty soon the Yellow Jackets kick a field goal and the little dog jumps on the bar and walks down the bar and gives everyone a high five. The bartender says, “Hey, that’s cool! What does he do for a touch down?” The guy answers, “I don’t know, I’ve only had him for 3 years.”

A first grade teacher explains to her class that she is a Georgia Tech fan. She asks her students to raise their hands if they are Georgia Tech fans too. Not really knowing what a Georgia Tech fan was, but wanting to be liked by their teacher, their hands fly into the air. There is, however, one exception. Susie has not gone along with the crowd. The teacher asks her why she has decided to be different. “Because I’m not an Georgia Tech fan,” she reports. “Then,” asks the teacher, “what are you?” “I’m a Georgia Bulldog fan,” boasts the little girl. The teacher asks Susie why she is a Georgia fan. “Well, my Dad and Mom are Bulldog fans, so I’m a Bulldog fan too” she responds. “That’s no reason,” the teacher says. “What if your mom was a moron, and your dad was an idiot. “What would you be then?” the teacher asks. Susie smiles and says, “Then I’d be a Georgia Tech fan.” 


GO DAWGS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ellison (Nov 22, 2007)

These are great (the jokes above by dutch). I'm going to share with my buddies. I may replace GT with UF on a couple for my UF family members. I was born in that god for saken state south of Georgia. Thank god my dad manned up and moved us to Georgia. That's my Thanksgiving wish.

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!


----------

